# So sind Nachbarn



## pema (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
unser Garten grenzt an der Stirnseite an den Garten eines Nachbars.  Dem gefiel wohl unsere Ligusterhecke nicht (als wir vor 10 Jahren eingezogen sind, bestand die Hecke schon und war offensichtlich schon ziemlich alt). Alle anderen Seiten der Hecken sind ca. 1,80m hoch - seine Seite 1,50cm (er schneidet sie immer auf diese Höhe). Teilweise ist die alte Hecke durch einen Bodenpilz abgestorben...wir haben dann Schritt für Schritt mit Buchenheckensetzlingen nachgepflanzt (die auf diesen Pilz nicht so empfindlich reagieren). Offensichtlich ging ihm das nicht schnell genug (oder einfach gesagt: es hat ihn nie interessiert). Er will eben eine schöne Aussicht haben. 
Also hat er einen ungef. 150cm langen Bereich der Hecke gerodet und ein paar neue Pflanzen eingesetzt. Wieder Liguster - die eben sehr anfällig für diesen Pilz sind und vor allen Dingen: ohne vorher ein Wort mit uns zu wechseln.
Das gab natürlich etwas Ärger. So von wegen: Hände weg von unserer Hecke...und wenn sie ihnen nicht gefällt, dass pflanzen sie doch etwas anderes davor - auf ihren Grundstück.
In die entstandene Lücke haben wir dann ein Sichtschutzelement aus Weide gesetzt (...dazu muss man sagen: die offene Stelle ist genau am Teich und da, wo meine Lieblingsbank steht - also keinerlei Sichtschutz mehr).
Das schien jetzt nicht zu gefallen. Wir bekamen eine Nachricht eines vereidigten Landvermessers. dass am heutigen Tage die Grundstücksgrenze vermessen werden soll. Nun ja: ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Hoffnung der Nachbarn darin bestand: die Hecke steht auf seinem Grundstück und das Sichtschutzzaunelement auch.
Uns war das ziemlich egal: wenn es seine Hecke wäre, wollte mein Mann eine Totholzhecke als Sichtschutz bauen (...ich war ja schon für eine Mauer). Soll er doch mit der Hecke glücklich werden - um so viel Grundstück kann es ja nicht gehen.

Das Ende vom Lied (und das hat ihn sicherlich einiges an Geld gekostet):
gerade hat er hier geklingelt und wollte die Erlaubnis, auch weiterhin seine Seite der Hecke schneiden zu dürfen...die ich ihm gerne erteilte. Die Höhe sollte jetzt mind. 1,70m betragen. - Kein Problem-unsererseits. Tja,...er hat sein Geld investiert - und jetzt weiß er ganz genau, dass er an fremdem Eigentum rumschnibbelte und rumrupfte.
petra


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Mai 2017)

Nicht zu fassen, was es für Leute gibt! Toll, wie entspannt Ihr bleibt, finde ich sehr sympathisch.


----------



## Patrick K (23. Mai 2017)

Hihi 
ich hab auch so einenen Spezie in der Nachbarschaft dachte das ist seine Grundstücksfläche und ließ es vermeßen 
Ergebniss : Er hat mit seinem Haus das Grundstück des Nachbarn überbaut 

Haufen Geld ausgegeben und dann noch der Depp resiener in der Strasse 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Mai 2017)

Leuten, die komisch sind....zeige ich immer lächelnd die Zähne.
Solche ärgert es oft vielmehr, wenn man nett bleibt.
Alles richtig gemacht.
Wir haben ringherum um den Teich eine Hecke nach Idee von NG gepflanzt.
Immer 3 Pflanzen einer Sorte....auf 40m ist das schön abwechselnd.
Und wenn die Natur eine Pflanzensorte nicht mag.....oder wir merken,  das es nicht passt....ist es nicht tragisch 3 Pflanzen zu tauschen.
Da ist so alles vertreten...__ Holunder..Knallerbse...__ Berberitze..__ Schneeball...Glanzmispel...Felsenbirne...Ginster...
Irgendwas blüht immer..
Rose flog raus....trieb zu stark....macht zuviel Arbeit.
Pflanzen von NG gekauft. Empfehlenswert.


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2017)

Ich sach ja immer: Jeder hat einen Nachbarn. Alle sind nett - einer ist ein Stinkstiefel.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Mai 2017)

In NRW kann man sich unter WWW.Tim-Online.de einen ganz guten Überblick schaffen wo die Grenzen verlaufen. Unter Luftbild und Liegenschaftskataster kommt man schon weiter.
https://www.tim-online.nrw.de/tim-online/initParams.do;jsessionid=8512FAA027B18CC93B2009D1DD47BAC9


----------



## domserv (24. Mai 2017)

Man kann solche Leute auch mit totaler Ingnoranz bestrafen. Einfach gar nicht wahrnehmen


----------



## domserv (24. Mai 2017)

In Hessen gibts ne ähnliche Seite http://www.geoportal.hessen.de/


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2017)

... vielleicht ist es hier die 'löbliche Ausnahme',
aber SOLCHE Nachbarn haben wir Gott sei Dank nicht.
Klappt alles wunderbar, wir passen sogar gegenseitig auf unser Eigentum auf,
wenn es denn in Urlaub oder ähnliches geht.


----------



## jolantha (24. Mai 2017)

Es gibt auch nette Nachbarn . Als mein Mann gestorben war, hab ich 25 m laufende Volierenelemente verkauft, da ich sie nicht 
mehr brauchte. Die Rückseite davon waren gleichzeitig Zaungrenze zum Nachbarn . 
Da es die rechte Seite vom Grundstück war, mußte ich ja auch für einen neuen Zaun sorgen. 
Ziemlich hilflos erklärte ich dem Nachbarn, daß es noch eine Weile dauern könnte, bis ich wüßte, was ich da nun machen könnte. 
Ca. eine Woche später, als ich morgens in den Garten kam, bauten 6 Leute und ein Bagger einen neuen Zaun .
Mittags waren sie fertig. Die Kosten dafür hat mein Nachbar einfach übernommen .


----------



## dat.jule (24. Mai 2017)

Ach herrije ............ wir haben auch so ein "Exemplar" ............ als ich den Teich gebuudelt habe hat er mich darauf aufmerksam gemaht, ich dürfe keine Erde anfüllen  - er habe sich erkundigt ............ ich hab ihm dann nur gesagt, dass ich ja keine Erde anfülle, sondern nur umschichte ............ das war ihm zuviel   zum Glück ist meine Nachbarin auf der anderen Seite ganz toll und wartet immer mit mir auf die __ Frösche


----------



## 4711LIMA (24. Mai 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> ......
> Pflanzen von NG gekauft. Empfehlenswert.



Thorsten, Hut ab, Du wirst noch richtig sympathisch!


----------

